# Doesn't Make Scents? Snakebite Causes Man to Lose Ability to Smell



## News Bot (Mar 4, 2016)

After a brief encounter with a poisonous snake, a man lost his sense of smell.

*Published On:* 04-Mar-16 05:37 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Stuart (Mar 4, 2016)

Venomous Newsbot, venomous..... Don't make me pull your plug again.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 4, 2016)

Machines are revolting too soon eh?

Newsbot is the official APS Skynet


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 5, 2016)

I thought the only Snake who's venom gave that sort of problem was the RBBS, maybe the fact they are from the Pseudechis stable i.e. Mulga "Pseudechis australis" and RBB "Pseudechis porphymacus" the effects are the same, i have been trying all day to build a correlation but thus far no go, maybe someone else here can enlighten me.  ...............Ron


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 5, 2016)

Correct Ron, their venom in myotoxic (causes necrosis)


----------

